# Sport-BHs - Empfehlungen für kleine Größen, Shop-Tipp



## Fup (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo die Damen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Sport-BH in einer kleineren Größe (80A). Ich habe beim Surfen zwar Tipps für bestimmte Produkte gefunden, die gibt's aber nur ab Körbchengröße C oder B. Der BH soll auch beim Laufen alles an seinem Platz halten  Am liebsten wäre mir ein BH, an dem man den Pulsmesser anbringen kann.

Und wenn Ihr noch einen Tipp für einen Online-Shop habt - da wär ich glücklich.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2009)

Das ist so schwierig....
In jedem Fall - ich würde das Zeug anprobieren!
Je nach Marke schwankt meine BH-Größe zwischen 75B und 80A oder 80B.

Meine Erfahrung: Triumph sitzt bei mir überhaupt nicht. Viele Frauen schwören wohl auf Triumph. Ich bin da zwischen allen Größen. Von Triumph gibt es auf jeden Fall ein Modell für Pulsmesser, habe ich mal anprobiert.

Ich habe 2 Shock Absorber (Vorläufer von dem hier http://www.shock-absorber-onlinesho..._Shock-Absorber-Modell--330102--Sport-BH.html), die ich heiss und innig liebe. Leider sind sie schon alt und der eine hält nicht mehr so gut. Da habe ich Größe 75B
Neu hinzugekommen ist ein Nike-Sport-BH (Dri Fit) - der hat super Halt, doch leider drücken die Träger beim Rucksack tragen.  Hier habe ich auch 75B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Aaaarg... Was für ein Zeitschriftenstapel - und wehe, man sucht was...  

Aber jetzt hab ich's. In Alpin 10 ist eine Übersicht, die allerdings nicht vollständig ist.

Kleine Größen werden demnach angeboten von 


Adidas Adishe Simia Bra
Casall High Performance Sports Bra 1620
Odlo High Ultimate Fit
Triaction Extreme N

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich welche von Tchibo, die sehr bequem sind und sogar meinen Brustgurt aufnehmen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo da die Größen starten. Ich habe (leider!) kein A...


----------



## Fup (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Stephanie und Gina,

danke für Eure Tipps. Ich habe in einem Shop verschiedene Triumph-Modelle bestellt... schauen wir mal. Sonst kommen Eure anderen Empfehlungen dran. Eins ist klar, wenn ich etwas passendes finde und der BH sich im Praxistest bewährt, werde ich mir einen Riesenvorrat bestellen 

Von Adidas gibt es ein Modell, bei dem man den Sender vom Polar-Wearlink-Gurt einfach vorn draufknöpfen kann - superpraktisch, aber nur für "große" Größen *AARG*.

Grüße

Fup


----------



## M_on_Centurion (4. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier:  http://www.lauflust.de/Onlineshop1/index.htm?only_for_women_bekleidung_adidas_adidas_fusion.htm
Da gibt's den auch in kleinen Größen, der würde mir auch gefallen, leider ist der schon recht teuer finde ich. 
Ist immer echt peinlich, wenn man öfters mal stehen bleiben muss und den Gurt unterm Trikot wieder irgendwie rauffummeln muss. Da kann man 50km allein gefahren sein, aber genau dann kommt bestimmt einer dahergefahren.


----------



## marcy2 (4. Oktober 2009)

Montag gibt es Sport-BH`s bei Lidl ab 75A. Da werde ich auch mal gucken, da ich das gleiche Problem habe. Die meisten Hersteller bieten leider nur BH`s ab Cup B an. Warum auch immer. Letztens erst bei Intersport gewesen, leider nichts in Größe 75A oder 80A zu finden.
Ich habe noch einen von Tchibo, der ist ganz gut. Vor ein paar Jahren gekauft. Leider gibts bei Tchibo auch nur noch Größen ab Cup B.

Gruß


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2009)

Also für mich taugen die von Tchibo auch ganz gut (ich hab auch ungefähr die gleiche Größe, 75B). Ausserdem muss man sich nicht im Sportgeschäft von der Verkäuferin lauthals erklären lassen, dass sie ja eh nicht versteht, warum man mit so einer kleinen Größe überhaupt einen Sport BH braucht. Ist mir echt schon so passiert 

Gruß,
scylla


----------



## karmakiller (4. Oktober 2009)

bei Tchibo gibt's ab Montag/Dienstag auch wieder Sport-BHs


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.lauflust.de/Onlineshop1/index.htm?only_for_women_bekleidung_adidas_adidas_fusion.htm
> Da gibt's den auch in kleinen Größen, der würde mir auch gefallen, leider ist der schon recht teuer finde ich.
> Ist immer echt peinlich, wenn man öfters mal stehen bleiben muss und den Gurt unterm Trikot wieder irgendwie rauffummeln muss. Da kann man 50km allein gefahren sein, aber genau dann kommt bestimmt einer dahergefahren.


 
Hallo,
den Fusion Cardio Bra low von Adidas kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe selber 70A und er sitzt einfach super. Der Pulsmesser wird einfach nur in den BH eingeklinkt und der lästige Gurt entfällt. Nach meiner Einschätzung die beste Lösung überhaupt.
Gruß
Christina


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den Fusion Cardio Bra low von Adidas kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe selber 70A und er sitzt einfach super. Der Pulsmesser wird einfach nur in den BH eingeklinkt und der lästige Gurt entfällt. Nach meiner Einschätzung die beste Lösung überhaupt.
> Gruß
> Christina




Das ist ja praktisch....ich wusste gar nicht, das es sowas gibt! 

Mit zwischen 75-80B habe ich da nun nicht so die "Findeprobleme" aber bis dato bin ich aus dem Sport-BH Thema mal ganz raus gewesen. Danke für die Tips hier...


----------



## Fup (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider gibt es den Adidas-BH nur noch vereinzelt (aber nicht in meiner Größe - AARG), weil das Modell im Moment nicht bei Adidas verfügbar ist. Es wird wohl ein neues Modell aufgelegt. 

Naja, morgen sollte die erste Bestellung anderer Fabrikate eintreffen - schau mer mal.

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creatini (9. Oktober 2009)

Dann werde ich mal schnell schaun, das ich noch einen bekomme...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Oktober 2009)

Habe einen Sport-BH von Triumph mit Pulsgurthalterung innnen.

Leider funktioniert das aber nicht mit meinem Sigma Pulsgurt (der vom Radcomputer Rox)... irgendwie sind die Stofflaschen zu breit, und der Gurt hat so keinen guten Kontakt...
mit dem Pulsgurt der normalen Pulsuhr ists allerdings kein Problem.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert das aber nicht mit meinem Sigma Pulsgurt (der vom Radcomputer Rox)... irgendwie sind die Stofflaschen zu breit, und der Gurt hat so keinen guten Kontakt...



Stimmt, die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Schon blöd...


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

Empfehlung. Super  Passform!
Triaction by Triumph, Modell "POWERMOVE W"
siehe
http://www.triaction.com/de/high/products/29/da715fcbd5/

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## crashxl (6. November 2009)

HI,

oh, das mit dem Pulsgurt im BH wußte ich auch nicht. Ist ja cool.

Zu Triumph: ich habe auch welche von der Tri-Action Serie. Jedoch: mit Feuchtigkeittransport etc. ist da nicht viel. Das T-Shirt etc. kann trocken sein, der BH ist immer noch klatschnass. Werde mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal nach anderen Modellen umsehen.


----------

